# [Meta/OT] This is an OT thread



## Tom Cashel (Jul 3, 2003)

This topic has nothing to do with the d20 system, D&D, or RPGs in general.

This topic is a response to something that has annoyed me, and I wish to commiserate with the rest of you...the emotional response I am experiencing had clouded all judgment and forced me to post what, in some EN World members' eyes, has no place here.

My comment is not political fnord, but may lend itself to impassioned comment and polarized views.

My comment is my own opinion, and nothing you post will change that opinion.  Read what sparked my ire by following the  link.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 3, 2003)

Moderator spots OT thread and notes poster's agitated emotional state.  

Moderator posts "heads up" thread in the moderator's forum, noting that this particular poster has caused trouble before (uses search function to create a list of poster's prior trouble-causing threads), encourages moderators to be alert to the first sign of anything religious or political.  

Moderator logs off from EN World and playes Star Wars: Galaxies for six hours.


----------



## Enceladus (Jul 3, 2003)

Due to pain medication from a root canal I post an incoherent reference about something regarding the issue.


----------



## nHammer (Jul 3, 2003)

Having delusions of Modhood, I forcefully tell the person who started the thread that it is OT and should not be on these boards.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 3, 2003)

points out that only westerners get uptight about such things, stating as proof that the irritation mentioned is considered a holiday treat by an extinct band of islanders who practiced cannibalism.

 goes on to make several lame jokes implying that western civilization as whole is beneath me and includes non-relevant picture.


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 3, 2003)

This post isn't really here, becaus this moderator is only browsing the thread after Eric's heads-up. Makes mental note to check back later in the day.


----------



## Maitre Du Donjon (Jul 3, 2003)

A comment, not thouroughly thought out, nevertheless to the point, that gets totally ignored.

Maitre D


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 3, 2003)

While his Mon Calamaran artisan prospects for boron, moderator pops in on the thread again.  On a hunch, he begins an IP address cross-reference search from the admin control panel to see if the thread originator or anyone else involved in the thread has created alt-IDs.  He realizes, too late, that this causes severe server lag and so the forums are unavailable for the next 30 minutes.  Meanwhile his Star Wars character has been killed by a rabid womp rat.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jul 3, 2003)

Original poster returns and
expresses disbelief at the boneheaded comments made thus far
bumps the thread
expresses wonder at Eric Noah's momentary glimpse into the strange world of the Moderators Only forum
fails to note the irony in protesting OT threads with the creation of another OT thread
is considerate enough to leave his signature out of this, his second post on the same page
fnords wantonly in your direction
[/list=1]


----------



## Enceladus (Jul 3, 2003)

Drinks a bottle of soy sauce and tries to fly the thread.

Clear the runway boys!

We're gonna fly this baby, to the MOOOOOOON! 

yeah!


----------



## nHammer (Jul 3, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Original poster returns and
> expresses disbelief at the boneheaded comments made thus far
> bumps the thread
> expresses wonder at Eric Noah's momentary glimpse into the strange world of the Moderators Only forum
> ...






Gives the original poster the title of TROLL, and says his off topic thread waste bandwidth, all the while completely ignoring the fact his arguments keep the thread alive.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 3, 2003)

Remarks that this has been a waste of time, reading this thread.  Even though this poster saw that the thread was clearly marked [OT], and this poster dislikes [OT] threads with a passion, he still reads the thread.  Then he comments that this thread wasted his overly precious time, by having been forced to read this thread against his will (read: clicked on the link himself).

In anger, posts politico-religious flame directed at alsih2o's benign comment on cannibals.  Creates an Alt ID to agree with himself, but forgets to activate the account.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 3, 2003)

Is fascinated by the totally off-topic nature of the thread and inquires the original poster whether he is aware that 2 added to 2 isn't always 6 and that one shouldn't expect it to be so even if it might be overly tempting and illusory in it's habit of making self be something else not at all. Remarks that this doesn't necessarily have to make any sense at all and haven't we already got like twentysix of these threads, not that it's not fun in a not fun nut way not.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2003)

Truly aggrivated at the fact that his own life sucks poster proceeds to lay it off on the thread starter.

Proceeds with insulting for a line or 10.

This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.
This is an insult to the original poster or anyone who agrees with him or defends his argument or statement.

Concluding the fact that poster can't even count he insults some random person who replied to this thread and who's comment was great, humerous and to the point and confronted poster with how much he actually sucks himself.

[EDIT: Edited for more lameness and obvious spelling mistakes.]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jul 3, 2003)

Reports the Forsaken One's post to a Moderator.

"Nyah, nyah!  I reported your post to a Moderator!"

Puts everyone who disagrees with him on his Ignore List.

Leaves to get another taco.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 3, 2003)

Wonders why Tom Cashel's Avatar looks like Rob Zombie...


----------



## Enceladus (Jul 3, 2003)

Vehemently disagrees with Tom Cashel. 

In frustration while discovering he actually contradicting himself and agreeing with Tom Cashel in his lengthy reasoning as to why, adds him to his ignore list. 

Constantly clicks on his UID link to see what he's saying in the thread though.....


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jul 3, 2003)

*Pees on Tom Cashel's rug and then throws a "marmot" in his bathtub, while he's in it.*


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 3, 2003)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *Wonders why Tom Cashel's Avatar looks like Rob Zombie... *




 points out that my dog looks more like rob zombie than tom cashel (whilst still leaving open the fact that cashel looks like my dog.

 mentions an email from mod who previously posted, so everyone will know i am cool enough to get email from mods.

 insults cannibals again without referencing orbital freaks post so that he will know i disagree and find his viewpoint laughable, all whilst pretending i didn't even read it.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> points out that my god looks more like rob zombie than tom cashel (whilst still leaving open the fact that cashel looks like my dog. *




Wonders if this is a typo or a thinly-veiled religious comment?


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 3, 2003)

Points out that everyone who has posted to this thread is in fact wrong, and that I in fact hold the truth to the entire situation and that this is actually a very simple matter.

Proceeds to explain his viewpoint in a post that is so long nobody will read it and will be forced to agree that I in fact am right, and everyone else is wrong.

Concludes that this thread could have gone without all the name calling, and proceeds to call the namecallers names.


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 3, 2003)

Dutifully reads through all 12 pages of replies like a good poster in order not to repeat what has been said before, then constructs a well thought-out, rational reply that would assure instant moderatorship and inspire everyone on board to spontaneously donate money to send to Gencon because "He's just THAT DAMN GOOD." Clicks on submit to get the "We're sorry but this thread has been closed" message and realizes that he should have just shot off a knee-jerk post like everyone else, and realizes why his post count never goes up.

Goes off to sulk and mutter over why no one ever replies to his posts.

Obligatory movie quote.

/gnarlo!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 3, 2003)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wonders if this is a typo or a thinly-veiled religious comment?  *




 panics over his immenent banning from the boards over a typo and attempts to shift blame on remathilis with poorly stated argument.

 Switches to appropriate punctutation and capitals in mostly right place to get arnwyn to read this part. Then goes back to silking and hoping no one  notices his religion comment.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

Pleads to mods to allow clay to stay.

Mentions that while not agreeing with clay or anyone else in the thread, he thinks that his opinion is the only one that matters and the fact that you all think something else means you are otherwise inferior.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jul 3, 2003)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> *Pees on Tom Cashel's rug and then throws a "marmot" in his bathtub, while he's in it.*




"Hey, man!  This is a private residence!"

Gazes longingly into the damn-near hypnotic eyes of the soon-to-be-banned-Clay's dog.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 3, 2003)

Comes in WAY too late and has no idea what anyone is talking about...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 4, 2003)

Comes in late, reads thread, loses 2d6 points of San, but can't see a reason to close it yet.  Maybe it'll die on its own...

...wanders into the mods forum and agrees with Eric's statement that it's likely to go down at any minute.

Figures that I'll regain San lost if I play several hours of Neverwinter Nights.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm totally offended by the content of the website Tom Cashel's link directed me to.

This kind of material is totally innapropriate for Eric's grandma, and my 2 month old dog.

I'm also stricken by his less than original attempt to capture the type of energy that emerged in the classic "This is a Troll [meta-thread] "

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39932

I'm also amused by the fact that I keep checking this thread to see what people have posted, and in fact, if the damned page that Tom links to has any fresh content. 

My mind wanders...

I wonder for a moment if Tom's avatar looks sort of like Eric Stoltz or some Big Lewbowski actor...

I wonder if im safe from being tracked by my IP address due to the fact that my DSL connection does not utilize a static IP...

I wonder how many people actually have ALT id's...

I wonder how many of you know what my ALT Id's are...

I wonder why I just don't go in the bathroom and talk to myself in the mirror instead of posting on a messageboard...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 4, 2003)

Make reference to an obscure point from an above post in an effort to somehow force this thread On-Topic for ENWorld.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 4, 2003)

Enters thread out of curiosity.  Sees posts and wonders what has upset everyone so much, since the link in Tom's original post does not work.  Realizes that perhaps this is for the best.  Visits Hivemind.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jul 4, 2003)

Wanders in, brings up a point that has already been trodden, argues with Angcuru, laments his girlfriend's mood swings, then goes to sleep on the floor of the thread, waiting for angry newbies or people who will yell at him for accidentally puting his hugeass sig line up multiple times in th4e same thread.


----------



## 2d6 (Jul 4, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Comes in WAY too late and has no idea what anyone is talking about...
> 
> *




Is in the same boat and is obviously too much of a newb to "get it". Thus makes an attempt to hijack the thread.

I was actually outbid for a copy of Worlds of Synnabarr this past week on ebay. Apparently the recent press here at  EN World has boosted the going price above $11.00 US.

regards.
2d6


----------



## reddist (Jul 4, 2003)

Ignores all previous posts and points out that while other meta-threads of similar nature have been very entertaining, the OT subject of this one is so offensive and repugnant that Eric's Grandmother would fall over dead if she heard of it.

Prays furiously that Eric's Grandmother does not fall over dead.


----------



## Speaker (Jul 4, 2003)

Just about to sit down and continue his work on some form of fiction, Speaker revels in finally reaching a peaceful emotional state after a long day.

Proceeding to the ENWorld forums (because we all know that this is THE place where one can always find Creativity At Work), he stumbles across Tom Cashel's post.  Opens the link, and becomes Morally Outraged by the topic therein.

Proceeds to read the rest of the thread whilst seething.  As he is speed-readering, he inevitably will miss some important point of information a previous poster referred to, something that he will regret missing later.

Writes a harsh reply on the stupidity of some members of human kind, then takes a few minutes breather, erases the message, and types something suitably depreciating, making sure to include one or two attempts at sarcastic humor.  Relates the topic at hand with one of his experiences overseas.

Posts the result to the thread, then tries to re-enter a peaceful writing mood.  Is unable to do so.

Oh, the humanity...

edit:  After reading his post in growing horror for the next ten minutes, Speaker edits his thread to remove something he deeply regretted posting, hoping no one will have read the questionable material before he can get rid of it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2003)

Poster reads thread after a nights sleep filled with dreams about that dreaded Tom Cashel business from last night. Then proceeds to note that he got away with his flames and insults without getting diciplined by some mod.

While thinking hard about what to ingnite next, poster gets distracted by that damned Djeta Thernadier avatar.

Poster gets annoyed by how he lets that picture 'get to him' and proceeds to find himself hard pressed to scroll down and away from it.

Continues to quickly reply with a lame and useless post  containing a quick reference to how great kobolds are and how they shall soon rule over the world.

Poster realises that he actually severely dislikes Kobolds. Wonders why he actually did type that but quickly clicks on 'submit reply' nonetheless.

Seeing that his internet or those 'damned boards' are too slow again poster proceeds to press 'submit reply'  for several additional times in his frustration.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2003)

Poster reads thread after a nights sleep filled with dreams about that dreaded Tom Cashel business from last night. Then proceeds to note that he got away with his flames and insults without getting diciplined by some mod.

While thinking hard about what to ingnite next, poster gets distracted by that damned Djeta Thernadier avatar.

Poster gets annoyed by how he lets that picture 'get to him' and proceeds to find himself hard pressed to scroll down and away from it.

Continues to quickly reply with a lame and useless post containing a quick reference to how great kobolds are and how they shall soon rule over the world.

Poster realises that he actually severely dislikes Kobolds. Wonders why he actually did type that but quickly clicks on 'submit reply' nonetheless.

Seeing that his internet or those 'damned boards' are too slow again poster proceeds to press 'submit reply' for several additional times in his frustration.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 7, 2003)

Shamelessly bumps a ages dead thread.


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 7, 2003)

*re*

Decides to read OT thread because he is extremely bored at work. He decides he happens to have an opinion, just as he does with most things.

Posts a long-winded response filled with his own rhetoric concerning the topic of the original post. Possibly includes some responses disagreeing or agreeing with other posters thoughts on the matter.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 7, 2003)

Flames Celtavian for his long-winded response filled with his own rhetoric concerning the topic of the original post.


----------



## aurellius (Jul 7, 2003)

Who by now is totally lost, and along with Forsaken wonders how anything gets done with Djeta's avatar now on the boards...


And has totally forgotten in which thread he asked Jonesy which test he got his avatar from...


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 7, 2003)

wanders by, reads thread, doesn't get it, flees back to the safety of chat


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jul 7, 2003)

Says 'Hi' to fellow Winnipeger.  

Debates asking status of any current games he is in that might be looking for players.

Shyly denies to ask.

Rereads post.  Realizes that he as already asked.

Waits for reply.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jul 7, 2003)

[hijack]
I just started a thread for Winnipeg gamers, so come check that out you two!
[/hijack]


----------



## baradtgnome (Jul 8, 2003)

*iconic threads*

seems like the iconic OT thread doesn't hold a candle to the Iconic Troll or Rant threads.

but then again, I have been holding a candle to those threads but they still won't go up in flames...

Hijacks thread to cleverly insult jdavis, baraendur & Silver Moon.

Monkeys, Cheeze Whiz, Shakespeare, Marianne vs Jeannie!!  There I said it!!  How's that for OTing the OT?

Realizes no one has a clue what he is talking about and returns you to your previous programming


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: iconic threads*



			
				baradtgnome said:
			
		

> *Hijacks thread to cleverly insult jdavis, baraendur & Silver Moon.
> 
> Monkeys, Cheeze Whiz, Shakespeare, Marianne vs Jeannie!!  There I said it!!  How's that for OTing the OT?
> *




Comes up with witty retort against baradtgnome's statement.

Makes another post to partially comiserate while making an inane point about how such things have never applied to me.

Subscribes to thread.


----------



## baradtgnome (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: iconic threads*



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comes up with witty retort against baradtgnome's statement.
> 
> *




Oops, Busted.  Makes a pithy reply to his witty retort.  Reminds that masses that since this thread is OT anyway, then this is really...  loses train of thought.

Leaves, secretly confindent that somehow Silver Moon will make me regret posting here.  But such things never apply to me anyway.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 8, 2003)

Reads no posts, but insists that everyone else is wrong except for Tom Cashel. Points out that anyone with an avatar from the Big Lebowski and sig quotes from The Illuminatus Trilogy obviously knows _what's really going on_.

Flips back to Tribalwar for some real flaming.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 8, 2003)

Laughs at posters' juvenile attempts to hit on Djeta, decrying the meat-market mentality of our single male posters, whilst simultaneously and quite slyly setting myself up as the mature and sophisticated alternative


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 8, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *Laughs at posters' juvenile attempts to hit on Djeta, decrying the meat-market mentality of our single male posters, whilst simultaneously and quite slyly setting myself up as the mature and sophisticated alternative  *




Point out in an even more sly manner that I am also a mature, sophisticated, and *published* alternative (despite the fact that I am happily married and the knowledge Djeta has a boyfriend). Makes another attempt to pacify the bickering generated as the result of this [OT] post by restating the fact that I have absolutely no first-hand experience with the topic in question. End with a rambling paragraph about the dangers of getting thorns stuck in your foot while walking barefoot through the forest (which is completely OT, even for an OT thread).


----------



## nick (Jul 8, 2003)

Has feeling of Deja-vu..........walks off, shaking his head trying to disbelieve


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 8, 2003)

Is it dead yet?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jul 8, 2003)

_Here’s why it’s not dead:_

Just outside the back door is a green pasture, and from it a wind like water’s shine flaps the flowered curtains in the windows.  Sometimes its nice just to lean up against the doorjamb, feel the shoulder bones and flesh rest not too uncomfortably in that wooden notch still waiting to be sanded and refinished, and breathe in clean air.  When the nostrils catch a wisp of pollen, reminiscent of that garden Gramps insisted on weeding every day until his knees gave out, one wonders if maybe the bee who sent that smell did so on purpose...or was it just a side-effect of someone else’s day intruding on mine?  A puffy white streak cuts across the blue.  Who is on that plane and why can’t it be me?  The back porch is ramshackle, peeling, warped boards that clunk under boots.  The raccoons trill warnings from below whenever I set foot on their roof.  But I don’t tend to eviction, I’m no landlord, they may be squatters but more power to them.  When that swaying field of long green is filling my eyes I’m ready to overlook just about anything.

_Why the townsfolk pledged their time and sweat and hard-earned dollars for a brand new banner to welcome home the prodigal son, Hamilton G. Swill, to their great home state of Ohio:_

Clackety-clackety goes the train wheels over wooden ties, driven down iron rails, belching smoke from the stack.  Next stop: Cleveland.

_How?_

Internal combustion.  Coal, to be more specific than you deserve.

_Off-topic:_

If a thorn sticks in the heel when no one’s around to feel it...does it make a pain?

_Remembering._

Been a long time since I ate any Cap’n Crunch.

_Quaquaversal?_

_Every_ direction at once?  Give it a try.  Big Lebowski avatars and _Principia Discordia_ sigs ain’t got nothing on a good old shot of Jameson by the hearth on a cold, cold day.

_ring, ring_
“Hello?”
“Hi there...Jim?”
“Hey Mike.  How’s everything?”
“All right...except I got some raccoons holed up under my back porch.”
Pause.  “Uh, kinda busy around here today, what with the big homecoming.”
“Ham Swill can wait a bit, don’t’cha think?”
Pause. “You’re a real thorn in my heel sometimes, you know that?”
“That’s just, like, your opinion man.”
“Yeah.  I’ll be right over.”


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 8, 2003)

Reads through this thread again, blushes frequently whilst doing so, still has no idea what the original thread was about,  and seriously wonders if mayhaps it's time to change my avatar back to a nice picture of an inanimate object....


----------



## aurellius (Jul 8, 2003)

Nah....

It makes the boards a nicer place    




Meanwhile  somewhere O/T....


20 year in the future......


At the ceremony for the last IC engine ever produced roles out the last remaining rusting power train plant in the midwest.....


----------



## baradtgnome (Jul 9, 2003)

*rambling OT*

I think Tom is OT in an on-topic kind of way.

Make mine tequila however, I'm not fond of sweet in my drink.  I like the way it is distinct and warm.  With salt & citrus or without.  Perhaps a margarita or tequila sunrise, or perhaps even a bloody bull.  Watching the sun go down, the breeze begins to die as the light begins to fade.  The sun takes on that peculiar color of orange juice and grenadine.  Memories tend to awaken and waltz slowly across my conscious thought; a place far away; acquaintances nearly forgotten; a girl and a boy alone for the first time; a childhood adventure; a friend lost to divergent paths; another sunset long ago.  The waltz ends as the sun is swallowed by the horizon.  It always ends the same way, but I still watch fascinated.  The leviathan always wins and yet gives no outward sign of pleasure for consuming the prey.  The morning will give birth again to the sun.  There will be more waltzes, but pray to keep creating more memories.  Note to self: low on tequila.

Pretends not to have rambled so.  Looks around and does not see Silver Moons return diatribe.  Instead tries to show how connected he is by pointing out that I game with Djeta's boy friend.  Nobody seems impressed.  

If the only tool you have is a hammer, then treat everything like a nail.  I don't care if you don't read this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 9, 2003)

> blushes frequently whilst doing so



, my bad, my bad!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2003)

Why shouldn't this be resuscitated as well?

(_Not as good as Baraendur's..._)

Aiiighh!  Get out of my mind!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 16, 2003)

Complain about this 'olde thinge' turning up. Compare it to Baraendur's classic 'this is a Rant' in such a way that it appears even worse than milk that's two months over it's expiration date.....


----------



## pogre (Sep 16, 2003)

Makes fun of the NY Rangers.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 16, 2003)

Reads thread and knows I am not going to reply and get involved in such stuff.
Hangs around thread though for obligatory ranger picture and joke


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 16, 2003)

*fails Will save *again**

Makes short post about the particularly British joy of getting very drunk of lager and passing out in the bathroom. Compares it with previous poetical posts about sunsets and so on. Realises his is vastly less interesting, posts it anyway.

Fnord.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Makes fun of the NY Rangers.




Go ahead.  They're so clueless they're playing _against each other!_


----------



## ConnorSB (Sep 17, 2003)

wonders what happened to the posts he made yesterday on this thread. Cries...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 17, 2003)

Moved to Meta so this one could be with its twin.


----------

